# My first composition,what do you think about it?



## fantexxd (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Very nice. Good melody. I can imagine it as an ending score to a good movie.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

fantexxd said:


>


I think you should place it in:

https://www.talkclassical.com/today-s-composers/

Ask one of the Mods, their name is under each thread .


----------



## fantexxd (Nov 20, 2020)

I dont know why,but i cant post it there for some reason...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

fantexxd said:


> I dont know why,but i cant post it there for some reason...


Just ask the mods, it is to do with you being new.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Great for your first piece. You coming from a pop background? The only thing is the final notes doesn't seem like a satisfying resolution to the dissonant 7th you have before it. You might want to have a B before the E in the left hand (some sort of cadence).


----------



## fantexxd (Nov 20, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> Great for your first piece. You coming from a pop background? The only thing is the final notes doesn't seem like a satisfying resolution to the dissonant 7th you have before it. You might want to have a B before the E in the left hand (some sort of cadence).


Thank you for the comment i would try to do that


----------

